# Best time of year for Redfish & Trout fishing



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

I am looking to take my dad out for some intercoastal fishing; either Port A or Galveston. We have found a couple of guides and they all say the same thing "fishing is ALWAYS great, ALL year round." 

I don't saltwater fish and am not saying they are pulling my leg, but I was just wondering if there are certain times of the year when redfishing and/or trout fishing is better or worse?

Thanks!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Depends on what you mean by "best"? But if you want to catch a really *BIG* hog trout it's on right now through the end of February or early March. Late spring through fall will generally give you the bigger numbers of fish though.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

On Galveston, you might clean your reels and do some boat motor and trailer maintenance. You might wade a few hundred times to get the wall hanger, but you missed it. It's over for the year and I'd wait till April. Galveston winds blow till June before desent number fishing is back on. If you realy want to go you might find silverking and ask if you could go up the ship channel and catch some glow fish.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

I will have to disagree with you Hancock, winter fishing in Galveston is just as or even better fishing than in the warmer months. You have to play the cold fronts but we are cathing the same numbers and better quality fish right now. As for the orginal post ? it all depends on what type of weather you like fishing in. Your bigger trout usually come around this time of year but you can also catch good numbers too.



Hancock said:


> On Galveston, you might clean your reels and do some boat motor and trailer maintenance. You might wade a few hundred times to get the wall hanger, but you missed it. It's over for the year and I'd wait till April. Galveston winds blow till June before desent number fishing is back on. If you realy want to go you might find silverking and ask if you could go up the ship channel and catch some glow fish.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I agree with Captain Juarez. You can catch them in any bay system up and down the coast. A good guide will know the pattern for the time of year.

Last I checked, fish ate year round.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with the above statements. I fish year round, but not too much in the summer. Too much boat traffic and trout have worms.

My personal favorite time of the year to fish is in the fall.

October through December.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Most of the guides can put you on fish any time of the year. Personally I like to fish during March-May and September to Thanksgiving mainly because the weather is usually reasonably nice during that period. I'm sure your not just looking to catch fish but to enjoy the overall experience.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I might be just pushing people off the water to do something else. I know what I'm doing. Heck Clear Lake, Moses and Burnett during windy fronts all hold resident fish. I see stupid people I'm not one of them.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

FALL #1.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

October's my favorite month to fish the bays. Don't do much of it anymore, but like someone said, it just gets different. July-Aug are perhaps the worst months. Winter you have to contend with the fronts, but the fish will bite. Spring tends to be quite windy. After October, May and early June are probably my second favorites. I go for volume and variety, as previously noted late winter for the big sow trout.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I like winter months hands down. I target reds and not them wormy trout.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

My favorite time is whenever I can go.........but if I had to fish two weeks straight without a break, it would probably be the first two weeks of May!


----------



## PeteD (Sep 21, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> October's my favorite month to fish the bays. Don't do much of it anymore, but like someone said, it just gets different. July-Aug are perhaps the worst months. Winter you have to contend with the fronts, but the fish will bite. Spring tends to be quite windy. After October, May and early June are probably my second favorites. I go for volume and variety, as previously noted late winter for the big sow trout.


I pretty much agree with Mr. Levelwind, although November is my favorite time.

It all depends on how you like to fish. The bite may be slower in the Winter months because of the cold water temperature, but it's nice to sleep in and be able to go out in the afteroons. Summers are great, but it's better to fish early mornings before the water gets hot.

In the fall and winter, watch for the cold fronts and try to fish a couple of days after they have passed. I personally get frustrated with the Spring because it can get so windy I could never get out in my little boat.

You really can catch good numbers of fish all year 'round, if you fish smart. (or use a guide!)


----------

